# Do not leave the main switch on with the cord unplugged from the kettle.



## Seb_K

How do I translate this --- Do not leave the main switch on with the cord unplugged from the kettle ... 

Thanks!


----------



## BriTexan

Seb_K said:


> How do I translate this --- Do not leave the main switch on with the cord unplugged from the kettle ...
> 
> Thanks!


 
_Huwag iiwan ang "main switch" na naka-on habang naka-konek pa ang kord sa elektronek na kaldero_ (or you could say, "kettle" or if you mean "thermos", then you could use the same word or "termos").


----------



## Ditas

Wait did he want 'cord unplugged' instead of 'cord plugged'?

Then it would be: Huwag iwanang naka-on ang main switch habang ang kord na naka-konekta sa kettle ay hindi nakasaksak.

It literally means: Do not leave on the main switch while the cord connected to the kettle is unplugged.

Is this what you meant?


----------



## BriTexan

Ditas said:


> Wait did he want 'cord unplugged' instead of 'cord plugged'?
> 
> Then it would be: Huwag iwanang naka-on ang main switch habang ang kord na naka-konekta sa kettle ay hindi nakasaksak.
> 
> It literally means: Do not leave on the main switch while the cord connected to the kettle is unplugged.
> 
> Is this what you meant?


 
Sorry for the carelessness. Thanks for noticing that. Yeah right! the word "unplugged". 
Ditas' translation means, _"Do not leave the main switch on while the cord connected to the kettle is unplugged."_

If the latter is the case, how about using the word "kapag" =(if) instead of "habang" =(while) which adds more sense to its semantics. Likewise, for *conciseness purposes*, use either _hindi nakasaksak_ for the word _unplugged_ or _hindi naka konekta _which means, _not connected_.

It would be like these: 
1. "Huwag iwanang naka-on ang main switch _kapag _ang kord ay hindi naka konekta sa kettle."

English translation: "Do not leave the main switch on _if_ the cord is not connected to the kettle."

OR

2. "Huwag iwanang naka-on ang main switch _kapag_ ang kord ay hindi nakasaksak sa kettle.

English translation: "Do not leave the main switch on _if_ the cord is unplugged from the kettle."


----------



## BriTexan

Seb_K said:


> How do I translate this --- Do not leave the main switch on with the cord unplugged from the kettle ...
> 
> Thanks!


 
OR this: 

"Huwag iwanang naka-on ang main switch habang/kapag ang kord ay hindi nakasaksak sa kettle."

Translation: "Do not leave the main switch on with the cord unplugged from the kettle."

I think it makes more sense if you use the word "kapag" instead of "habang" in this sentence. Although, the word "habang" gives a closer translation to the word "with" which is used in the original sentence.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Seb_K said:


> How do I translate this --- Do not leave the main switch on with the cord unplugged from the kettle ...
> 
> Thanks!


 
Huwag iwanang nakasindi ang main switch habang/kapag hindi nakasaksak ang kurdon sa kaldero.


----------



## BriTexan

Cracker Jack said:


> Huwag iwanang nakasindi ang main switch habang/kapag hindi nakasaksak ang kurdon sa kaldero.


 
Seb_K, this translation is much better than those I previously posted.

How could I completely forget "nakasindi" & "kurdon"?  2 thumbs up Cracker J.


----------



## Seb_K

What is habang and kapag?

Thanks for the translation!


----------



## Cracker Jack

habang - while
kapag - if/when/whenever

These are connectors that usually bridge the main clause and the subordinate one.


----------



## Seb_K

Alrighty, got it!


----------



## Camote

Cracker Jack said:


> Huwag iwanang nakasindi ang main switch habang/kapag hindi nakasaksak ang kurdon sa kaldero.


Huwag pabayaang nakasindi ang suwit kapag hindi nakasaksak ang kurdon sa takure.


----------

